# Adding Amp, Sub, may amp speakers as well...QUESTIONS



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

If you wanted a crossover to cut out the lows, you'd need to determine the impedance of the door speakers and make yourself a quick crossover board with nothing more than an air core inductor/coil. I'll be doing the same thing with my car. 

If you want to wait for me to work on my car, I can tell you exactly what you'll need.


----------



## OverHeight (Jan 8, 2012)

any help would be appreciated guys.


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

So.... if I go down to the local stereo shop I can buy bass blockers that go in line with the speaker wires. I used them on my jeep wrangler and they worked great. Try a search for "bass blockers"


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

SnowBlindLTZ said:


> So.... if I go down to the local stereo shop I can buy bass blockers that go in line with the speaker wires. I used them on my jeep wrangler and they worked great. Try a search for "bass blockers"


Most "bass blockers" I've seen (labeled as such) are garbage. They are nothing but inductors (which is the proper way to do it by the way), but their issue is that the wire gauge is much too small and they will certainly saturate at higher power levels. The other issue is that a single inductor creates a 1st order high pass, which will actually have more of an effect on your music than you'd like. You need output down to at least 150hz to blend your front speakers with the sub well. Most subwoofers I've seen that people install on very little knowledge are one note wonders that do not play well above 80hz. If you cut out 80hz to 150hz, what do you end up with? Only some of the best SQ subwoofers I've seen will play accurately and cleanly from 30hz to 125hz.

The easy way to do it yourself is to measure nominal impedance of the speaker in question (I'll be doing this soon), and use an online crossover calculator to design a simple 2nd order high pass filter (one inductor and one NPE cap) at the crossover frequency you need. This will not only present you with a better crossover slope and better reduction of the bass frequencies you want to target, but will also do it without affecting your sound quality.


----------



## OverHeight (Jan 8, 2012)

Cool, keep me posted


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Update?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I finally have all of the parts I need. I have the AA-GM44 PAC LOC, MiniDSP, tweeters, woofers, amplifiers, and wiring. I'll be documenting the process once I get started, which may be some time this week. I'll measure the speakers for you at that time so you know what kind of crossover to build for them to cut the bass notes out.


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

You'll need a Hi2Lo frequency converter. This will allow you to plug into your speakers, and off the converter you can run RCA cables required to run the Sub Amplifier.


----------

